# Bite pressure? PSI.



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Ive visited like 1000 websites on this matter, some say GSD have an average bite pressure of 320 psi. Then they say 750 psi.
Then 250 psi.
Which one is right?
How much would my dog have at 90-95 pounds?
Just curious.
THANKS!


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

I have never put a pressure gauge in a sleeve, but I can tell you it would vary widely from dog to dog, some have big grips and some are POS. The fact of the matter is, that regardless of how hard the dog can bite, it can bite hard enough to injure you, so try not to do something stupid, like get bit.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Zahnburg so try not to do something stupid, like get bit.



Um, yeah. Wasnt planning on it buddy.....but ah thanks for the warning?


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

A little bit of caution and awareness has never hurt anyone...but a lack of it has resulted in many injuries. I have been bitten enough to know.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

I dont even know what to say.
My dog wouldnt bite me IF I TRIED to make him.
It was a question, I never said I was going to find out on my own.
Im 5'5 and about 105 pounds. I would NOT let my 90-95 lb dog latch onto me.
But again, thanks.


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

There was a video in the youtube, I don't know its title. It was someting like germanshepherd vs pitbull. It is not dog fight, it was just comparing germanshepherd, rottie and pitbulls jaw powers. Of course, pitbull was applying the highest pressure. Just look for it in youtube. I searched to post here,but couldn't see.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks Valium!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

it varies from dog to dog, if the dog got a good bite, if it bit as hard as it could, size of the dog... I just know that GSDs have a powerful bite


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Make enough stress in training and, if your dog is any good, he will come back at you. Or get in the middle of a dog fight, that is always good for some teeth marks. 
But ok. I see you want an answer to your question. So I will need some additional information. The dog is 90-95 lbs., right. So how big is his head? Who and why is he biting? What color is he, I have never known of a black and red dog to bite as hard as a sable dog. Is he a good dog or a POS?


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

WOW DUDE. WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU????
IS MY DOG A POS?
ARE YOU?
I dont even want an answer from you.
You sound like a cocky person. K BYE!!!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

What color is he? rofl...what does that have to do with anything?


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

He asked if my dog was a Peice Of


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

ROFL...sorry Angel...all that german working line breeding apparently doesn't mean anything!! Good thing Keys still has his looks!

btw...there is a nifty little ignore feature under a persons profile.


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Jax,

I said why color mattered. A a black/red dog does not bite as hard as a sable dog. At least not in my experience.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

and white boys can't dance.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

THANKS JAX! WOW... I wish I was as smart at zahnburg over here








Wouldnt want that dude to meet Keys' father


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Who is his sire, I might know him.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Im deff NOT telling you. You might come and kill me or something.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08and white boys can't dance.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Look up the video that Valium told you about and talk to your breeder on what you could expect from Keys. I'm sure they would have a better idea given they know the background. They trained Keys father, right?


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08Look up the video that Valium told you about and talk to your breeder on what you could expect from Keys. I'm sure they would have a better idea given they know the background. They trained Keys father, right?


True!! LOL. I will email him tonight!


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Angel,

I think the stats vary greatly because it would vary greatly from dog to dog and depending on what type of bite. For example, I am currently working on teaching Bison to heel and he "bites" my fingers while trying to grab the food from my hand. It hurts enough to wear a leather glove, but not enough to feel through the glove. He bites Moose while they are playing, but it isn't hard enough to hurt him. He bites the SchH sleeve hard enough for the helper to feel it through the sleeve. 

Three different bites, three different reasons, three different PSI.

But he is a sable so...


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Ruthie said:


> Angel,
> 
> I think the stats vary greatly because it would vary greatly from dog to dog and depending on what type of bite. For example, I am currently working on teaching Bison to heel and he "bites" my fingers while trying to grab the food from my hand. It hurts enough to wear a leather glove, but not enough to feel through the glove. He bites Moose while they are playing, but it isn't hard enough to hurt him. He bites the SchH sleeve hard enough for the helper to feel it through the sleeve.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Cute! 

I think it is a really interesting question. I hope some of the experts will chime in. Maybe more specifically what is the PSI of the AVERAGE sleeve bite, or maybe broken down by weight or sex... or coat color.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: RuthieCute!
> 
> I think it is a really interesting question. I hope some of the experts will chime in. Maybe more specifically what is the PSI of the AVERAGE sleeve bite, or maybe broken down by weight or sex... or coat color.



ahhaha! Yes, thats all I was really wondering about.
I hope the experts come in soon!!!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Ruthie...But he is a sable so...












I found the link for the youtube video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADDxe24ud90


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

i have seen the bite work video everyone is talking about and those are all unworked(untrained) dogs and the rottie comes in the highest at over 500psi and the Pitbull and the german shepherd are in the 300s psi , now trained(worked dogs) would be higher, it still all depends on the dog mostly head size ...


----------



## Deux (Aug 16, 2009)

All I know is if they attack.... I have seen a GSD crush bones in a person's arm and wrist. I think if they are ATTACKING out a sense of rage ( when they do not know who YOU are kind of rage ) they have a way stronger bite.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I think this video from National Geographic is a nice scientific look at the relationship between physiology and bite strength. They don't have a GSD but they do have a Malinois and Dutch Shepherd. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZm037jPNgc

And of course the potential power and the actual power of a dog's bite depends on how the dogs bites more than the breed. A really powerful bite is going to come from the back of the jaw, not the front.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks for all the video links guys!!!!

JKlatsky - GREAT VIDEO!!!!


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: ZahnburgJax,
> 
> I said why color mattered. A a black/red dog does not bite as hard as a sable dog. At least not in my experience.


So "in your opinion," color matters more than lines, size or training?

You do know that not all black and red/tan's are show line dogs, right?


----------



## msheplak (Apr 10, 2009)

I never understood exactly how they backed out psi when making this measurement and it seems that to accurately get to psi, they would have to do a bit more work than they show in these videos or in the journal articles I have found. 

It looks like they incorporate some sort of load cell into a sleeve and calibrate deflection versus applied force via an Instron machine or something similar. To get to the actual psi, they would have to measure the area of the teeth imprints since that is the area that the actual force is applied over. 

I have been toying around with building one of these for an X-sleeve since that would be most easily modified to hold a load cell. It would be nice to get a time series of bite force/pressure to see how things change over time. It would be interesting to see how the bites vary as a function of dog, situation, drive, etc. Is a calm grip, actually a consistent force grip? Do different dogs clamp down during a stick hit versus loosen up? How much would the force/pressure increase during a re-grip/counter.


----------



## tuco (Sep 14, 2009)

Measuring bite pressure isn't enough to really determine a damaging bite. Depending how the teeth are set, and other variables, does the dog work his hold, drive and regrip deeper etc., a pressure biter may leave nothing but slobber marks.
A dog whose bite measures less pressure, may cause massive hemorrhaging and damage when he bites into living flesh.

All of my adult life has been spent in rural areas. I have seen many different coyote hunters and the wide array of "Kill Dogs" they have used. Some with big heads, some with skinny long fast heads(Borzoi/Greyhound), I never saw any correlation to head size and bite. Just look at the damage a Coyote bite can do. A couple of Coyotes can gut an animal and eat the organs and lungs in a matter of minutes. 

In the mid 70's, the Journal of the United Kennel Club, "Bloodlines Magazine" had a Boar Hunting section inside it's APBT section. It was ran by Old Pete Sparks of Florida. Every issue there would be pics of exploits and hunts featured of a big red APBT named "Savage Captain Bob" owned by A.D. Castelli. I noticed there is a boar hunting site on the net from Australia. These boars can open a dog wide up with a tusk. Other than actually seeing a dog bite into living flesh, I really don't see how a damaging bite could be measured.
The site below claims to use different crossbreeds, but the only dog working in the video is an APBT.
http://boardogs.com/Rod_NT.MPG


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Zyp,

You presume to question my knowledge? Who are you, and what experience do you have? It is quite clear who I am. Unbelievalble. I think I will stick around in the "schutzhund" section where there are people who know what they are talking about, and those who don't know realize that they don't know.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: ZahnburgZyp,
> 
> You presume to question my knowledge? Who are you, and what experience do you have? It is quite clear who I am. Unbelievalble. I think I will stick around in the "schutzhund" section where there are people who know what they are talking about, and those who don't know realize that they don't know.


So who are you? Please fill all us clueless, stupid people in on who the Great Zahnburg is. Please, Please! We're BEGGING!! We're all waiting in suspense.

You did not answer Angel's question with an intelligent response. You told her not to be stupid enough to get bit. Her question was not regarding her dog. It was a theoretical question. You could have answered the question. I think you have the knowledge but you chose not to and now you want everyone to take you seriously and bow at your feet.

Can you take a little responsibility for your actions? Unbelievable.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7jhrxy0HKs


There must be a great variation within the breed so you would have to test an individual dog. I have seen some with awesome chomper pressure if you are into that sorta thing.

I have noted a great deal of difference in the various shepherds in the household here. Strangely enough, the black and red ones bit the least hard.


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Jax,

The fact of the matter is that there is no answer. It depends on the dog. Some bite very well and others do not. I thought I made that clear. My origanal post was entirely genuine. Any dog can bite hard enough to injure you. But after her response I could not resist satisfying my own humor.


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

[heck], even my second post was quite genuine. But the third was obviously sarcastic, and I thought very funny, because there is NO ANSWER.


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Zahnburg Any dog can bite hard enough to injure you.


While working at a vet clinic, I got my hand ripped open by a 8 lb poodle mix . 

I dont agree with those videos showing different breeds biting a sleeve and comparing them. A GSD, a rottie, and a APBT all have different purposes and there is no way to judge and compare the bite accurately (and come out with a "top dog" superior to the others). An APBT might give a shallow or weak bite if the helper puts too much pressure on the dog (yet if the same dog is "game", it will bite completely different in a fight). A rottie might not give two turds if the helper is working in prey. You have a fighting dog (meant to fight/hunt ANIMALS, with human bite inhibition preserved in the breed), a guardian (whose job does differ from a protection dog) and a herding/protection dog. They need to put the dogs in their own element and test from there. Even then, not all dog breeds are meant to give full hard bites. JMO


----------



## 2Dogs (Sep 26, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Angel RIve visited like 1000 websites on this matter, some say GSD have an average bite pressure of 320 psi. Then they say 750 psi.
> Then 250 psi.
> Which one is right?
> How much would my dog have at 90-95 pounds?
> ...


Thats easy, my dogs are always biting and snapping at me and the family. I estimate about... well whatever PSI it takes to crush a couple arm bones on a healthy adult. I hope that helps.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

I was asking like average bite pressure?
I dont know how legit this statement is.

The abstract:

A force transducer was developed to measure bite force in dogs. A total of 101 readings was obtained from 22 pet dogs ranging in size from 7 to 55 kg. Bite forces ranged from 13 to 1394 Newtons with a mean for all dogs of 256 Newtons and a median of 163 Newtons. Most measurements fell within the low end of the range, with 55% of the biting episodes less than 200 Newtons and 77% less than 400 Newtons."


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

Well the statement is alot more legitimate if you include the citation









J Vet Dent. 1995 Jun;12(2):49-52.

*Measurement of bite force in dogs: a pilot study.*
Lindner DL, Marretta SM, Pijanowski GJ, Johnson AL, Smith CW.

Department of Veterinary Clinical Medicine, University of Illinois, Urbana 61801, USA.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

YAH SORRY I FORGOT


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

still confused - in what way are you questioning the legitimacy of the statement? numbers? average reported? experimental methodology? equipment used to measure bite force? professional standing of the researchers?????


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Altostill confused - in what way are you questioning the legitimacy of the statement? numbers? average reported? experimental methodology? equipment used to measure bite force? professional standing of the researchers?????


You cant believe everything on the internet. Some random person could have wrote it. You should have seen the other "facts" that I found.
Just forget I even asked.
My God....


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

there is a major difference between something posted on the internet & something that was published in a peer reviewed scientific journal ... or are you questioning the validity/actuality of Pubmed?




> Quote: Just forget I even asked.
> My God....


why do you do this? I thought this was a reasoned discussion ...


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Im trying to make it one.
You & that other one just want to argue.
I jut didnt know if some joe shmoe wrote it. Thats why I said i didnt know if the site I got it from was legit.


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

> Quote: You & that other one just want to argue


 How does this contribute to a reasoned discussion? who is _that other one_? 









You didn't list which site you got it from, I supplied a citation, but you still seemed to question the legitimacy, hence my request for details as to what specifically bothered you in the abstract?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Alto - I think Angel might be feeling a bit attacked after previous 
posts and PM's she received. 

Angel - Alto was asking what you were questioning in the statement you quoted. I don't think it was an attack or an argument. Just trying to figure out how to best help you answer your question. Just an outside point of view from me











> Quote:J Vet Dent. 1995 Jun;12(2):49-52.
> 
> Measurement of bite force in dogs: a pilot study.
> Lindner DL, Marretta SM, Pijanowski GJ, Johnson AL, Smith CW.
> ...


Without looking up the above information I would say this is a peer reviewed article done in a controlled environment. It's still really hard to give a median bite pressure given the range of bite pressure noted. 

I don't know the first thing about schutzhund or breeding but in my mind there are so many factors that would be involved. 

1) Breeding. What is the breeding of the dog? Is it a working line dog like Keys or a poorly bred back yard dog? Not that a back yard dog could bite with less force but it could be a factor.
2) Physical characteristics.
3) Drive - Does the dog even have the desire to bite?
4) Training - This would be a big one in my view.

I would love to have Chris, Lee, Lies and Angela chime in on this discussion.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

& I just SAID I dont know how legit the websites are. LIKE I SAID some random person could have wrote it. But ok.
But yeah thanks for your help.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

"Without looking up the above information I would say this is a peer reviewed article done in a controlled environment. It's still really hard to give a median bite pressure given the range of bite pressure noted."

Yeah, Jax thats what I mean. It doesnt explain how they do it etc.
So thats why I didnt know if it was accurate or legit, you know? Bc I found some other websites almost the same as that one saying like total opposite. So I really dont think there is one "right" answer.
I was jw the average bite of a GSD. & you said previously they will all vary. Which is the MOST accurate answer.


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

Angel, try reading this article

http://www.glapbta.com/BFBP.pdf

It has legitimate citations at the end of the article - one way to check whether an article is opinion vs fact is to look for references; if you're still sceptical, then use a search engine such as google scholar to 'prove' the existance of the references, you can also go to a University library & find physical versions of the cited journals, possibly even the papers themselves depending on the storage capabilities of the library.

For this particular abstract, you can request a full copy of the article from Pubmed (likely have to pay $) or go to the original publishing journal site & request a copy ... as the citation is rather old, there's a good chance the journal would send you a free pdf, or you could email one of the authors & chances are they'd send you a paper version (back in 95, most journals still required the published authors to 'buy' a minimum number of hardcopy versions of the article, though this did vary from journal to journal) - within the paper will be a materials & methods section that will list just that (in as few words as possible as it's usually an SOP ie 'standard operating procedure"); this article will in turn, list a number of references (likely including some that discuss the methodology of measuring bite pressure & the particular eqiipment/materials used)



> Quote:they will all vary. Which is the MOST accurate answer


It seems to me that this is what most replies have been stating & certainly what the cited abstract is stating.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: ZahnburgZyp,
> 
> You presume to question my knowledge? Who are you, and what experience do you have? It is quite clear who I am. Unbelievalble.


As hard as it might be for you to imagine, I was so bold.

But that was before I learned who you are. 

Mea Culpa, I must be the last to know!

Of course the 'devil made me do it,' in response to the supercilious tone of your reply.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> Quote:I have never put a pressure gauge in a sleeve, but I can tell you it would vary widely from dog to dog, some have big grips and some are POS.


I'd agree with this statement! Especially coming from someone who's been wearing a sleeve for a while, works multiple dogs of different breeds and sizes.. 

Size of the dog has nothing to do with how hard they'll bite.. I believe my female grips/bites harder then my male and she's smaller!


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

gee-what an informative ending to this thread-wish maybe I was in the "in crowd so I could GET IT"


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

um what?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Another point to consider here is what part of the body they latch onto. Comparing the pressure of a square inch to the damage done when your dog mistakes your finger for a tug is like figuring out the load stress of a full 200 gallon fish tank on your house frame.



> Originally Posted By: G-burg
> Size of the dog has nothing to do with how hard they'll bite.. I believe my female grips/bites harder then my male and she's smaller!


I'll second that. When Luther was alive, he crushed my fingers a few times over chicken bones the neighbors cats had dragged onto the sidewalk. Nothing compared to Morgan when she missed the tug and caught my finger. Luther was east german, build like a breadtruck with a short wide muzzle. Morgan weighed 40lbs less than Luther and was built like a willow tree.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaAnother point to consider here is what part of the body they latch onto. Comparing the pressure of a square inch to the damage done when your dog mistakes your finger for a tug is like figuring out the load stress of a full 200 gallon fish tank on your house frame.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YES! Good point!!


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

I was replying to last threads where everyone except me seemed to know who zahnesburg really was and I didn't?Don't really care:just seemed weird way to end thread.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Don't worry...Very few other ppl knew, know or care who he is either. I know he's rude and arrogant...JMHO...


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: ttalldogI was replying to last threads where everyone except me seemed to know who zahnesburg really was and I didn't?Don't really care:just seemed weird way to end thread.


Your lucky you missed him


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08Don't worry...Very few other ppl knew, know or care who he is either. I know he's rude and arrogant...JMHO...


Okay... but really who is he????









I really don't know.... 

Angel I think it was a good question and provided for some interesting discussion.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Actually if that was the same test that was shown on Animal planet the Pit DID NOT have the biggest bite, I believe that the Rottie did. 

The Rottie is a MUCH bigger dog with an enormous head so that is not impossible to believe despite folk knowledge!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

I also do not still know who he is, but it appears that HE knows who he is!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: ZahnburgZyp,
> 
> You presume to question my knowledge? Who are you, and what experience do you have? It is quite clear who I am. Unbelievalble. I think I will stick around in the "schutzhund" section where there are people who know what they are talking about, and those who don't know realize that they don't know.


Just saw this one! Unbelievable is right! Heh! Heh!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: ttalldogI was replying to last threads where everyone except me seemed to know who zahnesburg really was and I didn't.


Nope, I think you were actually in the majority.


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

seems most posters in this thread would prefer this to be in "Stories" rather than "General Information"


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Well I am not sure where it should go but I did find out that Zahnburg breeds working line dogs in Maryland. His web site is on his profile. SO who are you?????


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: KathyW
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Jax08Don't worry...Very few other ppl knew, know or care who he is either. I know he's rude and arrogant...JMHO...
> ...


Hes some kind of dog trainer.
And or breeder? Im not too sure.

THANKS KATHYW! <3


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Quote:
> Okay... but really who is he????


Someone in need of a more professionally designed website, at any rate.







Not that I'm using this to plug my own skills in that particular area. He might be arrogant, but hey, I'll take his money.


----------



## DanL (Jun 30, 2005)

When a dog sinks it's teeth into your arm down to his gumline, does it really matter how hard he's biting?


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Quote:When a dog sinks it's teeth into your arm down to his gumline, does it really matter how hard he's biting?










That wins my "best answer" award. ... But I guess it would matter, as it would be the difference between deep punctures and deep punctures PLUS a broken arm.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

There is a show on the History Channel right now, The Real Wolfman, that listes the hienna as having a bite pressure of half a ton and the wolf as 408 psi. I would assume the GSD would be similar to the wolf.


----------



## Ninamarie (Feb 14, 2010)

very entertaining I must say actually I heard it was 250 psi for a shepard's bite. I was on Animal Planet and they had Policedog's in training and they mentioned the psi of a bite. Now being we discussed colors of the gsd blk tan blk/sable what about the WHTIES( Can I say Whities) for I have a WGSD and all I know as I look at his teeth (all of them) they look like bone crushers and skin rippers to me and I feel sorry for anyone who gets bit by him, NOT tht I want anyone to get bit.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

Holy topic from 2009 being revived LOL.


----------



## Ninamarie (Feb 14, 2010)

Shaina said:


> Holy topic from 2009 being revived LOL.


 
It was just very interresting to read. Then it just got goofy.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

my instructor says, GSD untrained around 300 psi, trained, considerably more, i can say from experience, after breaking up a fight between my 2 females, 300 psi would be a fair assumption, was 2 days before i could use my hands to zip up my pants


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

Even if this thread is kind of like Lazareth, it's always been an interesting topic. My experience with "biting" dogs is based on the military and civilian police canine. Having had the opportunity to see dogs trained to bite, in action, I certainly developed an opinion. An opinion based on observation and interviews conducted with the "test subject" so to speak. My opinion is not scientific, but is based on fact. My opinion is also a bit of a smart uh aleck response, but I mean every word of it. "A dog that engages on command; bites hard enough enough to bury his teeth to the gum line; remains engaged until commanded to release is all that's needed. Anything beyond that is nothing more than a form of saying - mine is bigger than yours'. 

DFrost


----------



## TankGrrl66 (Jun 29, 2010)

DFrost said:


> "A dog that engages on command; bites hard enough enough to bury his teeth to the gum line; remains engaged until commanded to release is all that's needed. Anything beyond that is nothing more than a form of saying - mine is bigger than yours'.
> 
> DFrost


Right there was the real answer.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

HAROLD M said:


> i have seen the bite work video everyone is talking about and those are all unworked(untrained) dogs and the rottie comes in the highest at over 500psi and the Pitbull and the german shepherd are in the 300s psi , now trained(worked dogs) would be higher, it still all depends on the dog mostly head size ...


If you are talking about his video: 



 
You are 100% wrong. Those dogs belong to members of my Schutzhund Club. The Pitbull is Aiden a SchH3 dog. The GSD is also a SchH 3 dog and the Rottie (from another club in the area) is also a SchH3 dog.


----------

